# The making of a Gerstner tool box



## jmarkwolf (Apr 16, 2018)

Forgive me if this has been posted before.


----------



## benmychree (Apr 16, 2018)

Pretty cheesy, the way that the hinges and latch for the top till are screwed on, not riveted, provides scant security, at leas for the tools stored on top.  I hope the boxes made at the factory still have rivets.


----------



## 4ssss (Apr 16, 2018)

Interesting video. I'm sure that the factory made boxes are not made the way this video shows, as I once had the opportunity to tour a national cabinet company, and the cabinet boxes and the drawers that were glued were done in a press.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Apr 16, 2018)

I recently purchased the hardware for my box for Gerstner, the hinges were riveted on.


----------



## benmychree (Apr 16, 2018)

I bought mine in the late 1960s, cost $76!  I thought the one in the video was odd with the center drawer made with wood sides, mine had metal sides for the Machinery's Handbook.  I think the one in the video has altogether different joinery in the drawer corners, and it looks like Masonite for the drawer bottoms instead of galvanized sheet metal like mine.  The one shown in the video has a bunch of differences in construction, and also the fronts of the drawers do not have the bead detail that the old ones have.  Also, the old ones have a locking system that acts to lock the front panel when the top till is closed and locked.


----------



## shell70634 (Apr 16, 2018)

Thanks for posting.  Over the years I've built 3 of them, 2 oak and 1 mahogany.  They were alot of fun to make.  I used spring loaded pins to lock the front panel when the lid was closed and box joints for the corners.  That one looks easy to build.  Makes me want to build another.


----------



## ConValSam (Apr 16, 2018)

Hi shell

Can you kindly post some shots of what you built?  Thinking about building a Gerstner clone and I am curious about the joinery you used and how sturdy and durable you found it.

Thanks


----------



## john.oliver35 (Apr 16, 2018)

The PBS Show 'A Craftsman's Legacy' did an episode on the Gerstner factory this year.  Here is a link to the episode info, but don't know if the full video is available on line or not.

*http://www.craftsmanslegacy.com/craftsmen/SEASON-4/Gerstner-Sons*


----------



## shell70634 (Apr 17, 2018)

This is the last one I made about 1989 or so. I was wrong, 1 mahogany, 1 oak, 1 ash.  The mahogany and oak were given away as gifts.  This is the worst of the 3.  I lost the front panel during the last move.  As you can see, it's still being abused
,


----------



## f350ca (Apr 17, 2018)

About a year ago I built two of these out of mahogany. One as a gift. Didn't opt for the front panel, knew it would never get closed or the top compartment, in my shop they just collect junk and never get closed.
Its stood up well in my filthy shop.



Greg


----------



## shell70634 (Apr 17, 2018)

Greg,
Thats beautiful.


----------



## ConValSam (Apr 17, 2018)

Both of your kits came out fantastic.  Well done and thanks for the pictures!


----------



## T Bredehoft (Apr 17, 2018)

I don't remember if I've posted these pix or not.  I finished it in January or February.








I only loaded two images.


----------

